# french name is " chardon"



## nathalie (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Erythrone (Aug 2, 2015)

I know this plant as "panicaut" in French here.

Nice Eryngium (sea holly). Nice picture!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2015)

Thistle, I went out with a girl from Chardon, Ohio in college!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice photo. I hope you didn't get pricked!


----------

